# ichibons salad dressing



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Does anyone have the recipe. I think its like the peanut ddessing maybe.We go to the one in Kemah and like the dressing . It's just the house salad.i haven't had any luck looking online,way to many styles.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

We have found some at HEB close to it. It was on the ethnic isle i think. It wasnt quite the same but close. There was only about 3 of them to choose from so you can narrow it down. That stuff is good though. I think its a sesame dressing


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Light, thin dressing...I think your right. It is sesame.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

I also think it has ginger in it.


----------



## Salty-Noob (Jun 9, 2015)

ginger


----------



## jetbuilt (May 4, 2010)

next time you're in Kemah, head over to Rose's seafood market and pick up a bottle of the dressing that they sell in store. I've tried at least 5 different recipes that claim to duplicate that style of dressing, and none of them are as close as this one is. I can't upload a picture because we are currently out of it, but it's in a round glass bottle with green on the label.


----------



## jetbuilt (May 4, 2010)

I stopped by Rose's Seafood just for you...try this one the next time you're in the area. $6.99 in store.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks guys. And thanks jet, I'll pick some up today on my running arpund. Give it a shot. I'll let ya know how it turns out. Tha ks


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Went by and got a few bottles. You were spot on!!! Thank you...and my wife thanks ya to lol very good stuff


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

According to their website 99 Ranch Market near Blalock and I-10 has it also.
*
*


----------



## fishngrl1377 (Aug 30, 2007)

Ichibon will sell you some of their dressing if you ask.
I agree it is yummy dressing


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Yes, I can Google it, but tell me more about this Icobon?


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

It's a light dressing, not thick. A sweet miso type of dressing. Different than traditional dressings, very good stuff.
I got the bottles as shown, and mix alittle water with it to thin it out, best served straight out of the frige.


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

Panara Bread Asian Sesame Venaigrette. Think it's at HEB, maybe Krogers in refrigerated section in produce dept. Closest to many traditional Japanese dressings. Never ate in place you mentioned.


----------

